# Desert Critters



## Nephrurus (Apr 20, 2010)

As the temp drops and winter starts to set in I thought I'd put up some pics of animals from a warmer clime. 

I've been out to the Simpson Desert a few times, twice last year. Here are a few highlights. 






Spinifex Pigeon





Cane-grass Dragon.





Notoden nichollsi





Eastern Hooded Scaley-Foot





Young gouldii





Short-tailed Goanna





Budgies






Camels





Bogged Car


I love going out there. Cold winters here in Sydney make me want to head north. 


-H


----------



## Vincey (Apr 20, 2010)

Haha, i was trenched in mud on the weekend, can be a bastard sometimes.

Nice pictures, i'd love to go herping in the desert.


----------



## Lonewolf (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, stunning pics!!


----------



## StephenZozaya (Apr 20, 2010)

Excellent post. I find myself wanting to get out to the Simpson more and more. One day I suppose 

Stephen


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 20, 2010)

Very nice pictures Henry, particularly like the one of the Budgies. It's definatly a part of the country that I would love to see and hopefully soon have a chance to herp.


----------



## Walker (Apr 20, 2010)

Im wachn the rain outside my house now an getn so pumped for headn to Tully this thyursday night!Great pics mate i like that Gouldie!!!!


----------



## jordo (Apr 20, 2010)

Nice pics Henry, what settings was the budgie shot taken on (looks like full sun + flash)? I still struggle with birds and when I finally get it right they're long gone.


----------



## Acrochordus (Apr 20, 2010)

Great pictures Henry, good to see some shots of birds.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## moloch05 (Apr 21, 2010)

Terrific photos and subjects, Henry. I always love to view your reports. Where are you off to next?

Regards,
David


----------



## Nephrurus (Apr 22, 2010)

Jordo, The flash was definitely fired as the perch we'd set up next to the water bowl was in the shade. 
Exposure Time: 1/250
Aperture: f/13.0
ISO Equiv.: 200
Exposure comp: -1/3

Tim, Birds are very challenging subjects. Getting good pictures of some bird species is incredibly hard. 

David, 
Sorry about this thread then! Just a few photos with no narrative. I've been fairly busy putting up photos on my pbase website. 
i'm about to head up to the Kimberley for the annual surveys! Just as it's getting cold down here, I can't wait. 

-Henry


----------



## SouthSydney (Apr 22, 2010)

Awesome shots Neffertiti! 
The frog pic looks funny as! Like some weird little alien thing out of MIB or something lol. Bird pics are also awesome, and fully loving the scaley-foot pic, thats one sexy aminal! 

So are you the one with ur head in the car, or the shirtless one? lol. Kidding!.... Looks like it would have sucked to be you guys that day, as it looks pretty hot and pretty stuck...


----------



## Nephrurus (Apr 22, 2010)

I've seen schraderi before but they weren't quite like that one. Must be the black soil influence (it was from around Winton). 

I was the one taking the photo when the car was bogged. When you wield the camera you seldom get pics of yourself. 

-H


----------



## TNWJackson (Apr 22, 2010)

Very cool post. Lovely photos of some lovely animals. I especially like that _P. schraderi_, totally unlike any that I've seen in the wild!


----------



## guzzo (Apr 22, 2010)

Great pics....what is your camera?


----------



## Nephrurus (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a 2 megapixel point and shoot I found in the bush. 









nah, just kidding...

I have a Nikon D300 with a few different lenses. I use a slave flash for most macro stuff as well.


-H


----------



## beautifulpythons (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking forward to the shots from the Kimberley already Henry.

Coming to Expo?


----------



## Nephrurus (Apr 22, 2010)

No, sadly I won't be able to get to the expo this year. 

-H


----------



## guzzo (Apr 22, 2010)

Nephrurus said:


> I have a 2 megapixel point and shoot I found in the bush.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Jees! for a second there i believed you.......Great Photos....I have a Cannon 450D but don't know how to use it very well.....I get better pics from my Fuji Fine Pics.


----------



## PhilK (Apr 22, 2010)

I always love seeing your posts H.. what is it you do again? Something awesome right?


----------



## ozzieimages (Apr 22, 2010)

Awesome shots, any more???
Baz


----------



## Nephrurus (Apr 22, 2010)

Phil, I'm Funemployed. 

There's heaps more photos here Henry Cook's Photo Galleries at pbase.com

Mulga Parrots







Chestnut-breasted Whiteface






Pogona minor






-H


----------



## moloch05 (Apr 23, 2010)

Wonderful pics of the Mulga and Chestnut-breasted Whiteface. Mulgas are great little parrots but I never seem to get close enough for pics. Did you see Thick-billed Grasswrens when pursing the Chestnut-breasted Whiteface? The habitat along the lower Strezlecki is so bleak. 

Regards,
David


----------



## Nephrurus (Apr 23, 2010)

I actually called in those mulgas. I played their call as they were flying over and the swooped down onto a perch infront of me. 

The grasswrens live in the relatively nice part of that area. The parcially vegetated bits along creeklines. 
We got a very good look at a fledgling that didn't move out of a small shrub. 





All those whiteface love bleak habitats. Banded Whiteface (below) is up there with Gibberbirds as preferring the most sp****, nasty landscapes imaginable.


----------



## Vincey (Apr 23, 2010)

I love that beardy! nice vibrant tail!

and the moloch is just freakin sweet


----------



## SebastianGraham (Apr 28, 2010)

Stunning pics, mate! Thoroughly enjoyed your post.
Sebastian.


----------



## murrayanddig (Apr 28, 2010)

great pics. where are your research sites? Ive got plenty death adders on my place on western eyre, and would love someone to do some research, and maybe teach me something about them while they're here


----------



## murrayanddig (Apr 28, 2010)

oops, wrong thread. great pics though


----------



## krusty (May 1, 2010)

great pics thanks,that was a very nice sand monitor.


----------



## Noxious (May 2, 2010)

Nice crisp pics thanks for sharing. The small goulds is especially good.


----------

